# Deciding whether to buy a Stihl O56 Magnum II - Good Saw? - Bad Saw?



## Old Gold (Mar 21, 2006)

I recently stumbled onto an older Stihl 056 Magnum II at a local pawnshop. The saw is in excellent condition and has been gone through completely. The saw runs great and shows no visual sign of abuse that anyone who runs saw can notice right off the bat. This saw would definitely meet all the requirements I have of a firewood saw. My only problem is, I don't really know anyone who has owned one. I don't know much about the model. I know the 056 is no longer manufactured, and it is high cubed/cc/hp saw. I would appreciate any insight into the 056 from former and current users, owners, etc. Thank you very much.


----------



## clearance (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome, killer firewood saw. Get it.


----------



## Finnbear (Mar 21, 2006)

56mm bore, 38mm stroke, 93.4cc displacement. Should run any bar you want and cut any tree you want. It is a heavy beast-over 20 lbs with the bar. You won't want to carry it far.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 21, 2006)

Great old saw...the only issue is the Bosch ignitions. If it fails, it's incredibly expensive to replace, and many of the used ignitions aren't good either. Run the saw and get it good and hot (cover the air intake by the flywheel wth a cloth for a few minutes while idling. The ignition will just quit when hot if bad...

FYI if the Bosch ignition fails, it's no longer available and your need to replace it with the 1108 version, (list $190) PLUS you need to buy the matching flywheel (list $115, and hard to find used..).

Last time it happen to me we just converted it back to a points based system from an 045 (had the parts lying around..)

Got 3 056 mags in the store right now with bad ignitions...


----------



## NWCS (Mar 21, 2006)

i thought all the 056 models had the SEM ignition? i know the standard 056AV does.


----------



## smokechaser (Mar 22, 2006)

great firewood saw.
Heavy but tough.
I love mine.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 22, 2006)

NWCS said:


> i thought all the 056 models had the SEM ignition? i know the standard 056AV does.



They have either the Bosch or the SEM (the 1108 type I mentioned). The change to SEM occurred after serial number 114 038 763. Two different ignitions and flywheels... but, there has been a lot of swapping around over the years so serial number isn't the best guide - the 2 piece flywheel is Bosch and the single SEM. Most of the Mags I see are Bosch. The SEM is a heck of a lot more reliable...


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Mar 22, 2006)

Well how much are they asking for it? I love the 056. I've owned a standard, a Super and now a Mag II. To me, there's a mystique about them. I don't know why, but they just do. Wonderful saws all the way. I bought one in a pawn shop for $100 about a year ago. 

Jeff


----------



## sawn_penn (Mar 22, 2006)

Someone must like them. One just went for AU$460 on ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7751583011&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 22, 2006)

Just sold one (mag 2) for $550... but retail store, 90 days warranty... was on the rack about 2 hours...


----------



## sawn_penn (Mar 22, 2006)

sawn_penn said:


> Someone must like them. One just went for AU$460 on ebay...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7751583011&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1



My mistake... $460 with two hours left to run.


----------



## sawn_penn (Mar 22, 2006)

sawn_penn said:


> Someone must like them. One just went for AU$460 on ebay...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7751583011&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1



This one hadn't been sold. Went to AU$560. A lot of money for a saw that they won't post that's sitting 100 miles from a big city.

Then again, I think a 180 is $499 new around here....


----------



## RES (Mar 23, 2006)

Andy:
Couldn't you use one of those aftermarket ignition modules to replace the stock ignition.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 23, 2006)

RES said:


> Andy:
> Couldn't you use one of those aftermarket ignition modules to replace the stock ignition.




Nope... I wish it was that easy... It's has a internal combination coil/trigger system (inside the flywheel)....


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 23, 2006)

Old Gold said:


> I recently stumbled onto an older Stihl 056 Magnum II at a local pawnshop. The saw is in excellent condition and has been gone through completely. The saw runs great and shows no visual sign of abuse that anyone who runs saw can notice right off the bat. This saw would definitely meet all the requirements I have of a firewood saw. My only problem is, I don't really know anyone who has owned one. I don't know much about the model. I know the 056 is no longer manufactured, and it is high cubed/cc/hp saw. I would appreciate any insight into the 056 from former and current users, owners, etc. Thank you very much.



As others have said, it is/was a great saw in it's day. It is also heavy as they said. Unless you are cutting really big stuff I think there are better, smaller choices for your purposes. I like the old iron (have a 041 well used and use it regularly) but my most used saws are more recent. You take a chance on parts such as the ignition that has been mentioned. 

I wouldn't pay any premium prices.

Harry K


----------



## Spiderhole (Jun 22, 2008)

*Question*

Hello, is the TS350 using the same SEM flywheel and coil that would have gone in the 056? My Bosch coil has failed, and I want to get this saw going. Sorry to dig up such an old thread, but this had the closest content to what I was looking for. Thanks
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jun 22, 2008)

Mine has a 20" bar on it and runs like a scalded cat. I wouldn't want to carry one around the woods, but for chunking out firewood it's great. Mine only has a couple issues, the tank gasket is shot but got one from cheapstihlparts. Also the middle section of the muffler was "modified" and rattles around and causes it to idle irratically but thankfully it is still available, and the on/off switch likes to work when it feels like it. I got it for 215$ put an air filter and new bar and chain and it's paid for itself. But I've got an 066 waiting to be fixed, and will probably sell the 056 when I get the 66 running.


----------



## Spiderhole (Jun 22, 2008)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Mine has a 20" bar on it and runs like a scalded cat. I wouldn't want to carry one around the woods, but for chunking out firewood it's great. Mine only has a couple issues, the tank gasket is shot but got one from cheapstihlparts. Also the middle section of the muffler was "modified" and rattles around and causes it to idle irratically but thankfully it is still available, and the on/off switch likes to work when it feels like it. I got it for 215$ put an air filter and new bar and chain and it's paid for itself. But I've got an 066 waiting to be fixed, and will probably sell the 056 when I get the 66 running.



Great, but this doesn't answer my question


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah according to the parts lookup it shares the ignition with the TS 08, TS 350, 08 chainsaw, and BT 360. But yeah the TS350 ignition should work. Sorry I like to ramble about saws.


----------



## maico490 (Jun 22, 2008)

Spiderhole said:


> Hello, is the TS350 using the same SEM flywheel and coil that would have gone in the 056? My Bosch coil has failed, and I want to get this saw going. Sorry to dig up such an old thread, but this had the closest content to what I was looking for. Thanks
> :greenchainsaw:



Hi Spiderhole I had exactly the same problem with my 056. The first thing to check is the earthing wire insulation especially where it enters the rear of the ignition module. Read Lakeside Andy's 056 rebuild thread for more details. My fix is shown in this thread : http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=62401&highlight=056+sem+ignition 
Unfortunately the Ts350 flywheel will not fit. You have to get the 056 flywheel which I managed to find. Definately worth mending the 056 though,they are a great saw!!!


----------



## teacherman (Jun 22, 2008)

I got mine back together after repairing a hogged-out AV bracket, it is a cool saw. Seemed to bog down rather easily with a 25" bar in a big red oak, though. Maybe some tuning to be done. The H screw burbles at 1/2 turn out, so not sure what that is about. It does go through some gasoline, but is has a really cool sound! It really barks at you. I like it enough that I may stick it in the Duplicator® to see what happens.........


----------



## teacherman (Jun 22, 2008)

*Here's one....*

This one should go for a reasonable price.
http://cgi.ebay.com/STIHL-056-AV-MA...ryZ20538QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Spiderhole (Jun 25, 2008)

Who is SEM exactly? 

Is this their website... http://www.semelectronique.com/indexz.htm

I can't find the fan wheel to save myself. There are many on ebay, but they don't list specifically as SEM or Bosch. I see the SEM coils that will work, but I think I need the correct fan wheel and then I am good to go?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 25, 2008)

it's not a fan-wheel - that's Bosch. You need the correct flywheel. If it's a soild aluminum flywheel for an 056, it's SEM. If it's a two piece, it's Bosch.


----------



## teacherman (Jun 25, 2008)

No flywheel pics, but the flywheel looked just like other Stihl flywheels. Hope that means it is a SEM version.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 26, 2008)

Search for my 056 mag2 rebuild thread.. it's all in there.... with pics...


----------



## Spiderhole (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone have a part number for the SEM flywheel?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 26, 2008)

1115 400 1208 is the latest version.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 26, 2008)

teacherman said:


> I got mine back together after repairing a hogged-out AV bracket, it is a cool saw. Seemed to bog down rather easily with a 25" bar in a big red oak, though. Maybe some tuning to be done. The H screw burbles at 1/2 turn out, so not sure what that is about. It does go through some gasoline, but is has a really cool sound! It really barks at you. I like it enough that I may stick it in the Duplicator® to see what happens.........



That definately shouldn't be. I've run a full comp 36" on my 045 Super and there's no bogging going on. I'm really amazed at the power and speed these ald saws have. They're only 1000 RPM behind a new 660. Mine runs perfect right at the factory spec of 12,000 RPMs @ WOT.


----------



## teacherman (Jun 26, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Search for my 056 mag2 rebuild thread.. it's all in there.... with pics...



Thanks, it is a SEM.



blsnelling said:


> That definately shouldn't be. I've run a full comp 36" on my 045 Super and there's no bogging going on. I'm really amazed at the power and speed these ald saws have. They're only 1000 RPM behind a new 660. Mine runs perfect right at the factory spec of 12,000 RPMs @ WOT.



Well, I threw a 7.99 ebay Walbro on it after putting a new kit in the Tillotson and having it dump fuel out the back, and it runs fine, jumps when no load accelerating, but it seems to bog in the oak.

Also, it seems to still have the hydrolock problem in the case, even though I idled it dry last weekend. Went to pull it over the other day, and it was real tight. One bump at a time. Not sure how oil would get into the case, but if I can find service info, I will figure it out. It is a cool saw, and I don't mind the weight. Heck, I used an 084 with a 41" bar for a couple of hours last Saturday on that big oak. Two and a half tankfuls, in addition to 3 tanks in the 056, and rolling logs around. I must say it bore a suspicious resemblance to physical exertion..............made sum big ol' cookies that day, two tables coming up someday............will post pics when I get them sanded.

So when tuning with a tach, you just set the L screw to 1/4 turn richer than lean drop-off, then fiddle the H till you get the factory spec RPM no load with bar and chain?


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 26, 2008)

One of the best saws Stihl ever made. Thoes 056's have cut a LOT of timber. Get it and drill some holes in the muffler and air box then make it 4 cycle and watch out!!


----------



## boombah (Apr 24, 2009)

*re 056 magnum 2 rebuild*



Lakeside53 said:


> Search for my 056 mag2 rebuild thread.. it's all in there.... with pics...



hi andy been trying to find the thread on your rebuild but no luck do you have a quick find link ???. have just picked up a 056 mag 2 for the princely sum of a bunch of flowers [ i work on a cut flower farm ] its very clean 1 owner saw but alas no ignition have been quoted $500 for a new one including flywheel, but i have several electronic ones off late model 08s - will these fit cheers steve . im in geelong victoria :chainsawguy::rockn:


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 24, 2009)

boombah said:


> hi andy been trying to find the thread on your rebuild but no luck do you have a quick find link ???. have just picked up a 056 mag 2 for the princely sum of a bunch of flowers [ i work on a cut flower farm ] its very clean 1 owner saw but alas no ignition have been quoted $500 for a new one including flywheel, but i have several electronic ones off late model 08s - will these fit cheers steve . im in geelong victoria :chainsawguy::rockn:



Click on his username.

In the new page that opens up, click on Statistics.

Then click on "Find all threads started by Lakeside53."

Then find <a href="http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=48040">this thread</a>.


----------



## litefoot (Apr 24, 2009)

056 as a firewood saw?? Someone's got bigger forearms than me....or else they've got a BIG woodstove.


----------

